# New Here



## 21258 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm new to this FM board, although I post on the IBS board. My FM/CFS has been mild, however, lately I've been having more pain and wondering if this malady can get worse during the years.The last few months I have been on two antibiotics (cipro and amoxicillin) for a UTI (entercoccus strain) and although I think I got rid of the infection it has done a number on my GI trac and my well being.My main question to all you ladies. Do you ever get pain in the sacroilliac joints (back cheek area) and then it will sometimes come around front to the pubic bone. I get this quite often and it's such an annoying ache. I use ice and heat plus tylenol. I'm so sensitive to meds--that's the strongest I have taken.Please post if you ever get pain in this area. Am I the only one?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Betty


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Betty. Welcome to the forum.







If I understand you right, I may have some of the same pain. Most of my pain issues relate to the lower half of my body - Hips being a big one. I have severe tailbone pain sometimes, and sciatica at other times.I don't know the technical terms for any of the joints, but maybe this is something that you are talking about? Welcome aboard!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Betty,I do get pain in my sacrum, but it is due to putting it out. I will get the pain from my butt cheek down through the leg that is affected. It sometimes goes around to the pubic area, depends how bad it is. Mostly though it is down the leg. If I can't get rid of it through stretching and exercises my chiropractor has given me, then I will go for an adjustment. Yes, those darn antibiotics are hard on the stomach (just getting through a bout of amoxicillin now). Try to eat yogurt while on them.


----------



## 21258 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yep, it's definately something that I did to aggravate the sacrum. I went to therapy the last time (before the holidays) and noticed as I did the exercises and stretches (it hurt while doing them) but in the long run it did help. For me, when I feel better I tend to forget to do the daily things--having FM--too many things to remember to do (exercise, supplements, yada yada yada!!!!)


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Betty,I know what you are saying. I'm the same way.When I'm feeling better I'm all gung ho and then I pay for it later.Hope you are having a better day.


----------

